# صلاه امنا ارينى



## veansea (6 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الثالوث الاقدس



يا ستي يا عدرا...........يا ام الفرح و السرور........ يا ام الفادي

الحبيب الغالي عينيني يا ستي واشفعي فيً عند ابنك الحبيب 
يا رب قويني...يا رب ساعدني يا رب ارحمني 
يا رب اعطني توبه قبل ما تاخذني ....توبني قبل ما تاخذني
اشكرك يا رب يا يسوع المسيح...اشكرك..اشكرك
اشكرك يا حبيبي ...انت عارف الالام فوق طاقتي .باستشهد ساعدني و اعني ... انا بستشهد

بركة صلواتها لتكون معنا امين

منقوووووول​


----------



## استفانوس (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه امنا ارينى*

تم نقله
الى قسم مخدع الصلاة


----------



## veansea (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه امنا ارينى*

اوك وشكرا لمرورك يا استفانوس
ربنا يساعدكم فى خدمتكم


----------



## sparrow (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه امنا ارينى*

بركتها تكون معانا
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## veansea (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه امنا ارينى*



sparrow قال:


> بركتها تكون معانا
> شكرا لتعبك



ميرسى يا سبارو على مرورك
وبركه صلاتها تكون معانا كلنا امين


----------



## merola (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه امنا ارينى*

_*بركة صلواتك يا ام ايرينى تكون معانا ​*_


----------



## veansea (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه امنا ارينى*



merola قال:


> _*بركة صلواتك يا ام ايرينى تكون معانا ​*_



بركه صلاتها تكون معانا كلنا امين
ميرسى على مرورك يا ميرولا


----------



## أرزنا (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه امنا ارينى*

سلام المسيح:
يا أم الفادي تضرعي لأجلنا


----------



## veansea (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه امنا ارينى*



sleiman64 قال:


> سلام المسيح:
> يا أم الفادي تضرعي لأجلنا



امين امين
وشكرا يا سليمان على مرورك


----------



## the servant (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه امنا ارينى*

سلام ونعمة فينووو,,,

صلاة جميلة جدااا فعلا تماف ايريني صلواتها تمس القلب زي ما قصتها صدقيني غيرت
حياة ناس كتير,,,انظروا الى نهاية سيرتهم فتمثلوا بايمانهم(عب 13 : 7)​


----------



## veansea (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه امنا ارينى*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة فينووو,,,
> 
> صلاة جميلة جدااا فعلا تماف ايريني صلواتها تمس القلب زي ما قصتها صدقيني غيرت
> حياة ناس كتير,,,انظروا الى نهاية سيرتهم فتمثلوا بايمانهم(عب 13 : 7)​



عندك حق 
وفيه كمان ان لينا سحابه من الشهود 
وهيا جبارة فى كل حاجه
شكرا على مرورك يا فراى 
بركه صلواتها تكون معاك ومعانا كلنا
صليلى من فضلك


----------

